
VMware, Google Team On Chromebooks - cpeterso
http://www.informationweek.com/cloud/software-as-a-service/vmware-google-team-on-chromebooks/d/d-id/1113817
======
neeks
I use Fedora, and occasionally run into the same problems with proprietary
apps as some Chromebook users would. All and all this sounds ok, but
unfortunately seems like it's meant to appease enterprise users and not
consumer end-users.

P.S. someone make a real PS & AI replacement for Linux and/or Adobe port CC,
so I don't have to use Mavericks in a VM anymore

~~~
octopus
In 1 - 2 years from now I bet you will be able to use Photoshop and Adobe
Illustrator in the cloud only (not necessarily a good thing). Your OS will be
irrelevant (in the sense that any of the above apps will run on any OS that
has a browser).

~~~
neeks
Totally agreed; I checked out the ultra Photoshop web app just the other day.

Until it happens though, I'm stuck with either the hideous VMWare window
chrome or cursing at Gimp/Inkscape for not having the features I've been used
to for years.

